# Mirror, Signal, Manoeuvre you [email protected]



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

...not Manoeuvre, Mirror, Signal like you were doing on the motorway this morning, twat! Â Don't bother indicating, I know you're changing lanes, you're half way a-fucking-cross the white line!

Learn to drive! Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

was it a Volvo, Merc or BMW ??


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> was it a Volvo, Merc or BMW ??


Odd that, because someone in a volva did that this morning behind me on the M3. I thought it was always BMWs.

Incidently, snaxo, if you read this, have you found yourself masturbating more frequently recently, because most of the BMW drivers I encounter each day are wankers?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Somebody did this to me a few months back!! I was overtaking in the fast lane when he start coming to my lane slowly...as if he felt asleep! I had to honk and he lost is!! He swerved violently to the left and the car spun at 70 mph. He was lucky that he didn't go upside down...but he did hit the middle barrier.

It was such a narrow miss. I felt sorry for him and his car...but at least nothing happened to my TT at the time.

Never heard what happened next. I was in a hurry to catch the boat at Dover and an accident would have ruined my holidays at the time. I just hope that as he stopped in the middle of the reservation, there was no pile up after this.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

people on bridges - cars on motorways... is someone out to get you V  ??


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

So vlastan, you caused an accident then drove off?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> So vlastan, you caused an accident then drove off?


I have to admit - I thought he had a legal liability to stop in that situation - have i got this wrong?
W.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I didn't have to stop as I was not affected. If I was involved in a crash I would have stopped.

I honked to avoid an accident not to cause one...if the other driver was sleepy on the wheel, then he shouldn't be driving in the first place. Maybe he was on the mobile at the time. Who knows?

If I hadn't honked I would have been pushed to the middle barrier causing a severe accident and potential writing off my car.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

What would have happened if he had said you had drifted in to HIS lane and then honked your horn? You would not have been there to defend yourself ... perhaps ???
W.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You normally honk to avoid danger not to declare your stupidity! 

So not very plausible excuse.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> was it a Volvo, Merc or BMW ?? Â


It was a BMW!  Typical, I should have expected it really!

No honking required this morning, just a wide berth!


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> You normally honk to avoid danger not to declare your stupidity! Â


Or to acknowledge those fine looking ladies that just seem to be everywhere when the suns out.....

As long as HID is not in the car!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

What's all this honking? Welcome to the United States of Britain?? :-[


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> What's all this honking? Welcome to the United States of Britain?? Â :-[


I started this honking business...and I am not British! 

Is beeping the correct "made in England" word! ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I started this honking business...and I am not British! Â
> 
> Is beeping the correct "made in England" word! Â ;D


Beeping, hooting, whatever. I'll ignore the "made in England" comment and assume you meant "made in Britain"!!


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Hey, come on guys, what's a honk between friends!?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Beeping, hooting, whatever. I'll ignore the "made in England" comment and assume you meant "made in Britain"!! Â


LOL!! But I speak English not British!! ;D


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

> LOL!! But I speak English not British!! Â ;D


Yes, but you type jibberish

sorry Vla, just couldnt help myself 

Steve


----------

